# Charlotte, NC Franklin, Male, 8 Months Old



## SydneyJ (Jun 22, 2012)

Franklin is a beautiful Shepherd, whom I love dearly. Unfortunately, due to a separation in my relationship he has to find someone new to love him. 

He is still very young and FULL of energy. He weighed in today at 58 pounds, so he still has plenty of growing to do. He is very loving, and incredibly smart (aren't all GSD's though?!) 

He is very high energy, so he needs someone with time to give to his development. I want him to go to someone who has plenty of experience with the breed and can devote time to his training, he deserves it. 

He is up to date on all of his vaccinations, was just neutered, and is on heart worm preventative and Frontline. I have 3 or 4 months worth of both that will come with him. 

Please email me with any interest or questions.

[email protected]


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How is he with other dogs? Cats? Can you post a picture? That sometimes helps. You could also contact the NC and SC German Shepherd rescues to see if they will courtesy post him on petfinder for you. Please do reference checks on any potential adopter!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

He's beautiful and I'm so sorry for the situation you are in. Please do as Michelle suggested and contact the rescues. They might also be able to help you with screening potential adopters.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

So handsome! Did he come from a breeder who takes back their dogs? If so I would contact them first if not, I would also contact a rescue.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

You can try to contact this rescue group: Southeast German Shepherd Rescue

If I could, I'd take him in rather than he ending up in an unwanted place. How's he with other dogs, cats and kids?


----------

